# Ever heard of a Stanley No. 5 Bullnose Plane?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

(Sorry if this is a duplicate)

I think Patrick Leach needs to add this "newly discovered" Stanley plane to his "Blood and Gore" page:










Details on eBay (no, I'm not the seller):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Stanley-No-5-HEAVY-BULLNOSE-PLANE-Excellent-9-1-2-Length-/251222350724?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7e04db84


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The sad part is that there are currently seven bids up to $34 (broken tote and all). Looks like I need to start buying $20 #5's and breaking them.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a number six size rich con over plane that I turned into one of those. I use it often and find it to be a very effective chisel plane. BTW that plane your looking at is not factory. It used to be fairly common and a good use of a plane once it has been put on the B string.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

That bullnose looks just like a #5 broke-back plane.

Gee, I wish Stanley had given each version different numbers. 
It gets confusing with so many different #5s.

Let's see, the 4 1/2 is taken, is there a 5 1/2?
Or maybe 1/2-A-5 would be more appropriate.

I'd be willing to buy one of those for 1/2-A-$20 bill but the price has gone too high for me.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

The seller really knows his tools though. Did you see his #4 plane with a convex blade? Known as a scrub plane to the rest of the world.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

rkober, I saw that "no. 4" scrub plane, too. I didn't realize it is from the same seller.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Some people shouldn't be allowed to own a hacksaw.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken (and I often am) this guy had that plane on a couple of weeks ago with both pieces in the photo. Maybe he wised up, deleted the front part, re-named it and posted it as a No. 5 bullnose. Did anyone else see that plane?

Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with bondo, hacksaws should be banned from some hands.

But "big-brother" government intervention would become the norm. it'll all start soon with "show me your papers" WWII style for a speeding ticket, with a bit of hassle for having a CHL in your wallet, but what will get you tased I tell ya, will be the hacksaw in the backseat with a worn blade and a Vintage Stanley Sweetheart #1 in mint condition with a sawdoff handle, yup…that'lll result in tasing, arrest & trip downtown.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I've actually wanted to do this for the sake of cleaning up glue jobs and such. Someone beat me to the marketing of it though…


----------

